# Mini rex litter born last night!! *(Pictures)*



## KrystalMarie (Feb 18, 2011)

So last night we stayed up pretty late hoping that my rabbit Pickles would kindle, and sure enough she did around 12 last night. She only had five this time which is a small litter for her. They are so cute! I'll post pics later.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! Please post pics soon


----------



## KrystalMarie (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the babies 

This is a picture of them right after they were born. 








I just took this about 20 mins ago. They are so cute


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 18, 2011)

Cangrats!!! They are cute lil things, what breed are they? Or they just a mix?


----------



## KrystalMarie (Feb 18, 2011)

They are Mini Rex. Tonight sometime my Mini lop and another mini rex should be having babies.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 18, 2011)

awe congrats to cute!! can't wait to see more pics!! on monday i have 2- elop litters due, 2 mini rexes and a velveteen lop due. hopefully there will be lots of babies here soon too.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 19, 2011)

Yaaay! They're so cute! Even when they're small and bald and wrinkly, they're still adorable 

Congrats everyone else on litters too lol. I miss having baby bunnies


----------

